# Woods work wanted, NEK Vermont area



## Chris_In_VT (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking for work in the woods. Experience running and maintaining chainsaws, and cable skidder experience. Have my own chainsaws (husqvarna XP models) and my own chaps, boots, helmet (PPE). Also have some timber cruising/forestry experience, and some time as a groundie for a tree service. I have a reliable vehicle, valid drivers license, and have no issue passing a background\drug test.
Prefer the NEK area of Vermont, but could possibly relocate for the right full time position.

Resume below.

*Education *

Paul Smith’s College, Paul Smiths, NY

*AAS in Forest Technology* May 2013

Dean’s list spring 2012, current GPA 3.30 on a 4.0 scale


*Relevant courses*

· Dendrology


· Field surveying 1&2

· Forest Mensuration 1&2


· Timber harvesting

· Small engine repair


· Silviculture

· Public speaking 


· Maple syrup & sap production

· Forest Health


· Wood properties and production



*Accomplishments, Skills and Certifications *

Rank of Eagle Scout, Boy Scouts of America

Northern Forest Canoe Trail Through-Paddler 2014

Long Trail Through Hiker 2014

Game of logging levels 1&2


*Professional Experience *

*Landvest Timberland Division, West Stewartstown NH*

*Timber Cruiser,* The Forestland Group Connecticut lakes 2013 Timber cruise, July 2013-September 2013, LIADSA Granby VT cruise, October 2013-November 2013

· Perform Forest inventory samples, Basal area, product calls, and carbon sequestration plots.

· Work independently in rugged, remote terrain in all weather conditions, long hours outdoors.



*Paul Smith’s College, Paul Smiths, NY *

*Residential Assistant,* Office of Residential life - August 2012-May 2013

· Lydia Martin Smith freshmen dorm.

· Enforced policies, residents well being, organized educational programs.



*Agri-Mark /Cabot Creamery, Cabot VT*

*Cut & wrap crewmember* – Part time, June 2009 to present

· Packaged various cheese products

· Accountable for SQF food safety protocols and procedures.


*Northwoods Stewardship Center East Charleston VT*

*Backcountry trail crewmember*- June-August 2008.

· Part of a 6 person trail crew that camped on site for a week at a time

· Completed trail work such as creating water bars, stone steps, log bridges, trail rerouting.


*Cavanaugh Tree Service, Franconia NH*

*Ground crew*-Part time, September 2014-present

· Ground work, including chainsaw, chipping, brush saw, cleanup


*Volunteer/Leadership Experience*

Boy scouts of America, Troop 888 Danville VT

*Assistant leader- *2010-Present


----------



## 802climber (Nov 14, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## Chris_In_VT (May 7, 2015)

Bump this back up after a winter working in the sugarbush.


----------

